# Are these the Galaxy Nexus II Specs?



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

*Do you want the Galaxy Nexus II ?*​
I can't wait! Where do I pre-order?112.50%I'll buy it for the ROM support. But I'm not thrilled about it.112.50%It's old news. I'm buying an SGIII112.50%This is a stupid poll. I refuse to vote.562.50%But if I choose that ^ option, didn't you trick me into voting anyway?00.00%


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

SamMobile.com is reporting a Galaxy Nexus phone will be called
GT-I9260, with a 4.65 inch screen, a 1.5GHz dual-core processor, 
an upgraded 8-megapixel rear camera and a 1.9-megapixel 
front-facing camera and an SD card slot for expandable storage. 

Is more of the same a good thing?
Or is it time to move on?
Vote in the poll and leave a comment


----------



## Force (Apr 3, 2012)

Happy to see the external storage. That's huge for me.

Hopefully the battery is larger. Not crazy about an even larger screen, but we'll see.

More of the same sounds great to me.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

woo, more rumors


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Force said:


> Happy to see the external storage. That's huge for me.
> 
> Hopefully the battery is larger. Not crazy about an even larger screen, but we'll see.
> 
> More of the same sounds great to me.


 That's the same screen size. Weren't these the specs for the rumored sprint version months ago that were never true? Unless it's an s4 proc I don't see the point really...


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I was expecting this to be made by a newer user, not someone like you brainfire.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

God I hope not.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Nexus' don't have sd cards in them, unless Google all of a sudden decided to change their mind on that. It's also HD Super AMOLED, not Super AMOLED HD.

I call BS


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Nexus' don't have sd cards in them, unless Google all of a sudden decided to
> change their mind on that. It's also HD Super AMOLED, not Super AMOLED HD.I call BS


I hope you're right. Seems like the specs should be a bump up from the SG3.
Then we will have the attention of the Devs again. Instead of staying out all night with that OTHER Samsung.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

brainfire said:


> Are you suggesting that this thread makes me look younger?


I'm suggesting that these are mere rumors.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

brainfire said:


> I hope you're right. Seems like the specs should be a bump up from the SG3.


Seems like someone believes SGS3 is what the Galaxy Nexus should have been.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]I like typing in big fonts too![/background]


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Seems like someone believes SGS3 is what the Galaxy Nexus should have been.


I think it's a natural evolution. Gnex was king for a few months. 
Til the HTC One X De-throned it. Now the GS3 wears the crown.
Each iteration is only a step or 2 better than the last.


----------

